# Wild Rumpus!



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

In the immortal words of Max
"LET THE WILD RUMPUS START"


----------



## trickpony (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish I was in foco for this!!! It sounds AWESOME


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

@trickpony, come to Fort Collins for this! It's going to be a total blast! @LSB, well put!


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

I would like to stress that this event is totally open to anybody who wants to comes, not just people we already know! Also, if you are missing a key piece of gear or equipment call or text me and we will figure it out!


----------



## trickpony (Apr 20, 2010)

Kate muthatruckin Alta... of course you are rallying this. I should have known!


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

Alex! I didn't know it was you until I looked at your profile description and noticed that your interests include lavish decadence. 
Any chance you might find yourself around Fort Collins just in time for this fabulous event?


----------



## court15 (Apr 14, 2014)

*let the wild rumpus begin*

This sounds like a sweet event! I wouldn't miss it for the world. See your ski pant/bike short/kayak skirt clad booty on the Poudre this weekend baby!


----------



## court15 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dude! I have some friends who want to come but they are worried that it will be too intense for them. Am I correct in thinking that this is a mellow, goofy event not an intense race?


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

That is exactly right! This event is an event for ladies of all skill level, as long as they are willing to have a great time. I know for a fact that a few people are planning on snowshoeing up and sledding down instead of skiing! The point of this event is to help women who are interested in outdoor activities communicate and connect with one another. Tell your friends they will have a blast!


----------



## katealta (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello my lovely ladies, 

I hope you are ready to shake it all over the Poudre because the Wild Rumpus is officially on for this Saturday April 19th! The weather for that day is going to be sunny but cool with a 30% chance of rain.
The water levels are going to be very low, but we are still planning on running the bridges section. The snow should be great and the pavement fine!

If everybody meets at bridges put-in at 9AM we can organize gear and take as few vehicles as possible up the pass.
Alex is going to help make this event the pinnacle of convenience and luxury with his horse trailer that we can load down with gear. All of our ski and bike gear (as well as our kayak gear if we want) can go in the trailer, so we will only have to take 2 additional vehicles filled with people up to Zimmerman. Spencer and Adam have graciously volunteered to shuttle those two vehicles back down for us. We can leave the remaining vehicles at Bridges put-in or at the campsite to reserve spots for later on.


If you didn’t feel like reading that whole thing here is what you need to do: Show up at Bridges Put-In on the Poudre at 9AM this Saturday morning ready to rumble with all of your gear and food for the day.

Also, don’t forget to dust off your finest costume and bring a few food items to share and beer/wine/whatever for the camping party afterwards. I will bring wood for a fire as well as grilling supplies (everything but the meat). Also don’t forget that dudes are totally allowed at the after party!

If anybody from Mountain Buzz is still interested in this event and hasn't let me know yet please send me your email so I can include you in the group planning email thread! 

My email is [email protected] and my phone number is 970-219-3798


----------

